# Rapido door repair advice please



## Helen&Max (May 21, 2017)

Hi Folks,

I've got a Rapido 741F built in 2003 and the habitation door won't shut properly. It drops as it opens and needs a good slam to get it to shut again. This is a big problem for me, as I rent out the motorhome, and the punters aren't very careful with it. :frown2:

I've already had the top hinge replaced once (as it was bent), but the guy who did it said that the whole door seems to be falling apart. None of it seems to be broken though, so something inside the door has become lose.

Any suggestions on what could be the problem and on the best way to repair it? Is it easier to do if the whole door is taken off (difficult as the hinges are rivited to the frame) , or could it be done in-situ? 

Cheers
Helen


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Sounds like a job for a MoHo repairer.


----------

